# Pixel Perfect



## cowbert098 (Dec 1, 2003)

I finally have a web site http://www.ppbt.net let me know what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry dude, but nothin's coming up  :cry: 

Since it's new it may take a while for DNS to propagate to DNS servers around the world. It could be why my DNS server doesn't know the page yet. I think it usually takes at least 24 hours.


----------



## lizheaemma (Dec 2, 2003)

it worked for me!  nice stuff!


----------



## cowbert098 (Dec 2, 2003)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, but nothin's coming up  :cry:
> 
> Since it's new it may take a while for DNS to propagate to DNS servers around the world. It could be why my DNS server doesn't know the page yet. I think it usually takes at least 24 hours.



Yeah I noticed that it was down at about the time you posted, I don't know why though you may be right.  It should be working now.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 4, 2003)

ya it's up now. Nice work.


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Worked for me too, nice one.


----------

